# SpongeBob: CANCELED? *FAKE!*



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

Article in the picture above.  Yes, it's real, taken from a newspaper scan.

*NOTE THIS IS FAKE AND UNCONFIRMED AND ISN'T REAL!*


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Article in the picture above.  Yes, it's real, taken from a newspaper scan.


Are you kidding me?

From this point on, I shall no longer watching T.V.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2009)

holy sh- 11 years? Wow.


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 24, 2009)

My nephew will probably cry his eyes out now.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

Look on the bright side: RUGRATS IS WINNING!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 24, 2009)

Wait, what about the new movie, Truth or Square?

Will it still be released?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 24, 2009)

YAY.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, my guess is that it's going to be the series ending movie.


----------



## Princess (Oct 24, 2009)

What? NOO DD:

I need my daily dose of Patrick 
_________________________________________________

Yay for Rugrats though.


----------



## Micah (Oct 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Look on the bright side: RUGRATS IS WINNING!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 24, 2009)

Wait, just because they're canceling it doesn't mean they still can't show it.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

True, but no new episodes.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Rockman! (Oct 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> True, but no new episodes.


Dang.
First CN now Nick.


----------



## Resonate (Oct 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> What? NOO DD:
> 
> I need my daily dose of Patrick
> _________________________________________________
> ...


^


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 24, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

They're making this next you know.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Look on the bright side: RUGRATS IS WINNING!


They STILL show Rugrats? I never see that show anymore. And what about Cat-Dog...


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 24, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, actually this is next:


----------



## Princess (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey but isn't Rugrats like..really different now?

They're all grown up with no more diapers.. or Cynthia D:


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it includes the spin-offs and all the other things.  If you wake up at like 4 AM you can see some episodes of Rugrats, plus it's been on Nick longer then spongebob too.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 24, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This show will die out in two years, just like "My Dad the Rock Star". That show sucked crap.


----------



## kalinn (Oct 24, 2009)

WHY!!?!? 
=[


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I barely remember that, you have any clips of it?


----------



## Princess (Oct 24, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omigodwtfwaswrongwiththepeoplewhomadethat?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, guys guess what I found out....

IT'S A FAKE!

Yep, the picture isn't real, and you'll still have fun watching spongebob, sorry I didn't tell you about this earlier, I thought it was real.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, guys guess what I found out....
> 
> IT'S A FAKE!
> 
> Yep, the picture isn't real, and you'll still have fun watching spongebob, sorry I didn't tell you about this earlier, I thought it was real.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2009)

You people are so dumb. I made that pic with my awesome skillz


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh my god... no. D:

EDIT: I hate you.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oshi- *watches about before dying*


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(That movie looks awesome )

George Clooney is not amused.


----------



## Princess (Oct 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, guys guess what I found out....
> 
> IT'S A FAKE!
> 
> Yep, the picture isn't real, and you'll still have fun watching spongebob, sorry I didn't tell you about this earlier, I thought it was real.


You..made me think...that Patrick would be gone?!!!?

..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 24, 2009)

Well thank goodness it's fake.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, guys guess what I found out....
> 
> IT'S A FAKE!
> 
> Yep, the picture isn't real, and you'll still have fun watching spongebob, sorry I didn't tell you about this earlier, I thought it was real.


Protip: Confirm before you tell everyone.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Protip: I did and they said it was real.  I even told them like 10 times.


----------



## collie890 (Oct 24, 2009)

rugrats is stupid but it is funny when they pull down their diapers


----------



## collie890 (Oct 24, 2009)

who even got that picture to u or what site ect


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

If you read, someone used a newspaper generator.


----------



## collie890 (Oct 24, 2009)

i liked my dad the rockstar i just havent watched it in a while


----------



## kalinn (Oct 24, 2009)

yay! im so glad it was fake!  

uh... April Fools!


----------



## Rawburt (Oct 24, 2009)

Whoops, never mind.


----------



## djman900 (Oct 24, 2009)

I heard that sponge bob was also going to be canceled about 4 years ago, it never was canceled.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 24, 2009)

You guys actually believed this?
OMGZ, GAIZ!


----------



## Nic (Oct 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not the real "Rugrats". It is called "All Grown Up".
*Rugrats*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*All Grown Up*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Completely different but made by the same developers excluding Paul Germain.


----------



## Rawburt (Oct 24, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> You guys actually believed this?
> OMGZ, GAIZ!


ZOMG, not Santa.  :O


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG, they turn into an account inactive for 90 days button! ZOMG


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 24, 2009)

But what about all those new episodes?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 24, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> But what about all those new episodes?


Spongebob isn't canceled.


----------



## ipodawesum (Oct 24, 2009)

it seemed really fake, look at the text, the paper doesnt even look real.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 24, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> it seemed really fake, look at the text, the paper doesnt even look real.


Yes it does look fake.


----------



## sarahbear (Oct 24, 2009)

They've been threatening to cancel spongebob for years.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 24, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> They've been threatening to cancel spongebob for years.


True, the creator of spongebob back in 05 was going to cancel Spongebob, but one of his co-workers decided to direct the spongebob episodes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 25, 2009)

Too bad it isn't, good riddance imho.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 25, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Too bad it isn't, good riddance imho.


Yeah. Damn show needs to end. I'm surprised it's even suitable on air with some of the new episodes.


----------



## Numner (Oct 25, 2009)

That looks like a cheaply made image chef thing

:V


----------



## Box-monkey (Oct 25, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 25, 2009)

ah its ok i dont watch it much


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 25, 2009)

Meh Spongebob was Meh. Kids need more Invader Zim and guns.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> YAY.


It's a miracle!


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 25, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Meh Spongebob was Meh. Kids need more Invader Zim and guns.


^ 
Zim was the last good nick show, and it was really good.  Too bad they never show any episodes of Invader Zim D: .


And you guys do you realize it was fake.... right?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit...


----------



## Zex (Oct 25, 2009)

Rugrats was actually a good show. Spongebob was stupid.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Rugrats was actually a bad show. Spongebob is stupid.


you had some errors there. I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Oct 25, 2009)

I hate rugrats, my name is Tommy and you will not ever be able to feel the horrible pain that is constantly being ****ing compared to a ****ing baby from a ****ing cartoon. I hate rugrats.


----------



## EmmaRawr (Oct 25, 2009)

They can't cancel it D;
What about all the merchandise?
And the FANS?
I grew up with Bob! D:
And.. and..


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 25, 2009)

EmmaRawr said:
			
		

> They can't cancel it D;
> What about all the merchandise?
> And the FANS?
> I grew up with Bob! D:
> And.. and..


EVERYBODY:
*<big><big><big>IT'S FAKE.</big></big></big>*
Thank you, good day.


----------



## EmmaRawr (Oct 25, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> EmmaRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 25, 2009)

Why must this monstrosity happen?

And Rugrats was freaking awesome.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 25, 2009)

Once again it's fake.  Can you guys look at the thread pages already please? lololol.  I'll go edit the first post.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> holy sh- 11 years? Wow.


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Once again it's fake.  Can you guys look at the thread pages already please? lololol.  I'll go edit the first post.


I was talknig about it being fake.

Spongebob should have ended LOOOOONG ago.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder they got bad.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 25, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rugrats had decent episodes. I wouldn't mind watching all of them again as long as it meant getting rid of that bs they show now.

HEY ARNOLD, now that's a show guys. :/\


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 25, 2009)

My little bro would cry if that happens. Sucks that it's fake though.

Screw Spongebob. I want Invader Zim. D:<


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 25, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> My little bro would cry if that happens. Sucks that it's fake though.
> 
> Screw Spongebob. I want Invader Zim. D:<


I'm gonna sing the Doom Song now.


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 25, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gir was freaking awesome.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 25, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still is.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You stole what I was going to say Tom. >:/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 25, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I roll.


----------



## EmmaRawr (Oct 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Football head! :<


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOOTBALL HEAD!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 25, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Psychotic Ice Cream Man!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

What about Doug? No one remembers it....I guess.....


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 25, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> What about Doug? No one remembers it....I guess.....


Doug was good until it went to a different channel...


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which was....


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Arnold was the *censored.2.0*, and is the *censored.2.0*.  Rocko's Modern Life too :3 .

@nook: Disney bought Doug.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disney I think.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 25, 2009)

Speaking of doug...
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Tj-L2rfKTXA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Tj-L2rfKTXA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

Ren and Stimpy anyone?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 25, 2009)

Ren and Stimpy are great, Rocko's Modern Life is Great, and they both include lots of sexual content.

Perhaps that is what makes good cartoons?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Ren and Stimpy are great, Rocko's Modern Life is Great, and they both include lots of sexual content.
> 
> Perhaps that is what makes good cartoons?


EXACTLY. I know that no one really knows this but....WHAT POKEMON DOES PINWHEEL EVOLVE INTO?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 25, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Ren and Stimpy are great, Rocko's Modern Life is Great, and they both include lots of sexual content.
> 
> Perhaps that is what makes good cartoons?


lawl The superhero with the nipples.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Oct 25, 2009)

THANK YOU GOD!!!

maybe TV wont be so gay now.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 25, 2009)

omg have any one seen larry and steve on what a cartoon on cartoon network that was also a good show


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 25, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> THANK YOU GOD!!!
> 
> maybe TV wont be so gay now.


I lol'd.


----------



## kalinn (Oct 25, 2009)

in the words of patrick:
"Liar, liar, plants for hire." 
xDDD


----------



## Soruigi (Oct 25, 2009)

HMMM...
i have a bittersweet feeling about this. Im glad that there won't be any more gayness and retardness in tv now. but It was a cool show, and My friends and I would quote all the funny/gay things he says. for example; "Bye Squidward, bye Mr. Krabs, (gayley) _bye squidward..._" "you said bye squidward twice" " _I like Squidward_"
Good times, good times :/


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

Soruigi said:
			
		

> HMMM...
> i have a bittersweet feeling about this. Im glad that there won't be any more gayness and retardness in tv now. but It was a cool show, and My friends and I would quote all the funny/gay things he says. for example; "Bye Squidward, bye Mr. Krabs, (gayley) _bye squidward..._" "you said bye squidward twice" " _I like Squidward_"
> Good times, good times :/


Did you read the last few pages? SPONGEBOB WILL NOT BE CANCELED.


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 25, 2009)

Soruigi said:
			
		

> HMMM...
> i have a bittersweet feeling about this. Im glad that there won't be any more gayness and retardness in tv now. but It was a cool show, and My friends and I would quote all the funny/gay things he says. for example; "Bye Squidward, bye Mr. Krabs, (gayley) _bye squidward..._" "you said bye squidward twice" " _I like Squidward_"
> Good times, good times :/


I'm going to shoot myself if you kids keep saying that.  Read the first freaking page! 


Oh, by the way, if one of you people say "keep saying that so he'll shoot himself  *giggle* *giggle*" I will find you.


----------



## Paige98 (Oct 25, 2009)

Freakin' Rugrats don't deserve to be continued. SpongeBob
is so much better! Who wants to watch babys talk and eat bugs? Not me. 
Aren't they making a new Spongebob movie, though? Truth or Square?
Well, all I know is that if Nickelodeon is stupid enough to cancel Spongebob and keep Rugrats, then I will NEVER watch Nick again.
EDIT: Yay! They aren't cancelling it! But I wish that they would cancel Rugrats...


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 25, 2009)

Paige98 said:
			
		

> Freakin' Rugrats don't deserve to be continued. SpongeBob
> is so much better! Who wants to watch babys talk and eat bugs? Not me.
> Aren't they making a new Spongebob movie, though? Truth or Square?
> Well, all I know is that if Nickelodeon is stupid enough to cancel Spongebob and keep Rugrats, then I will NEVER watch Nick again.


Once again, did you read the first post about me finding out it was just a fake thing?  .


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, Of course it's fake!


----------



## Numner (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol at everyone who believed this xD


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2009)

You know, i bet there were people like us in the way back when complaining how the old older Nick (If there was any ;o ) Was better xD But Toonami had better cartoons anyway


----------



## Paige98 (Oct 25, 2009)

Who would even think of cancelling SpongeBob?


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 25, 2009)

Paige98 said:
			
		

> Who would even think of cancelling SpongeBob?


The main creator, who tried to cancel it back in like 2005 xD .  One of his co-workers took his job though, possibly why the new episodes aren't as good as the old ones.


----------



## Paige98 (Oct 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Paige98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was he like, crazy?! He was probably on drugs or something because Sponebob rocks. But you are right about the old episodes being better.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2009)

Paige98 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been running for about 11 years, so i wouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, guys guess what I found out....
> 
> IT'S A FAKE!
> 
> Yep, the picture isn't real, and you'll still have fun watching spongebob, sorry I didn't tell you about this earlier, I thought it was real.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 26, 2009)

Paige98 said:
			
		

> Freakin' Rugrats don't deserve to be continued. SpongeBob
> is so much better! Who wants to watch babys talk and eat bugs? Not me.
> Aren't they making a new Spongebob movie, though? Truth or Square?
> Well, all I know is that if Nickelodeon is stupid enough to cancel Spongebob and keep Rugrats, then I will NEVER watch Nick again.
> EDIT: Yay! They aren't cancelling it! But I wish that they would cancel Rugrats...


lol @ Rugrats still running. 

And whoever makes Spongebob now must be high.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 26, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/PxymwN7nYQQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/PxymwN7nYQQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

This is better.


----------

